# Northeast Regional Weekend Trains -- need 2 seats together



## Karen (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi,

My mother and brother will be traveling from Philadelphia to New Carrollton, MD on a Saturday, and returning a week later on a Sunday. My brother has some anxiety issues and it's important that they be able to promptly find two seats together when they board. I think they would probably take either the 143, 155, or 195 southbound; most likely 164 or 152 northbound. Is one of these options more likely than another to be less crowded? Are there particular cars that tend to be less crowded? Is there ever pre-boarding in Philadelphia (30th St. Station)? (Mom is 80, so maybe she could qualify as a senior if it's an option?)

Thanks much for any insight!

Karen


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 4, 2017)

If your mother is 80, she certainly qualifies as a senior citizen.


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jun 4, 2017)

Almost all every train I've been on there are seats available for two. If there are none, the conductor should be able to move some people around to get open seats.


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 5, 2017)

Since you'd be leaving from Philly. There is no true pre boarding. The train pulls in. People detrain and board and off they go. Usually in 2 minutes or so. But you can always use a red cap. They'll get you in the platform nice and early and help you secure seats.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 5, 2017)

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> Almost all every train I've been on there are seats available for two. If there are none, the conductor should be able to move some people around to get open seats.


You don't travel on the northeast corridor(NEC) much, do you?


----------



## jis (Jun 5, 2017)

AmtrakBlue said:


> norfolkwesternhenry said:
> 
> 
> > Almost all every train I've been on there are seats available for two. If there are none, the conductor should be able to move some people around to get open seats.
> ...


And specially not in the New York - Philly area.


----------



## Hal (Jun 5, 2017)

Karen said:


> Hi,
> 
> My mother and brother will be traveling from Philadelphia to New Carrollton, MD on a Saturday, and returning a week later on a Sunday. My brother has some anxiety issues and it's important that they be able to promptly find two seats together when they board. I think they would probably take either the 143, 155, or 195 southbound; most likely 164 or 152 northbound. Is one of these options more likely than another to be less crowded? Are there particular cars that tend to be less crowded? Is there ever pre-boarding in Philadelphia (30th St. Station)? (Mom is 80, so maybe she could qualify as a senior if it's an option?)
> 
> ...


You can get a red cap at Philadelphia to help you but there is no guarantee about getting two seats together at Philadelphia in coach. The train could be packed. A red cap can be pretty helpful in getting the two seats even if a packed train. At New Carrolton no red cap service but there may still be seats together at the front. On the weekend your best bet would be getting business class tickets. On the weekend business class is usually not packed.


----------



## Hal (Jun 5, 2017)

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> Almost all every train I've been on there are seats available for two. If there are none, the conductor should be able to move some people around to get open seats.


Not the trains they will be on. There might not be two seats together available. As far as the Conductor moving people around they can ask but none has to move and often they won't. More likely people will move if the passengers ask than if the Conductor asks.


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jun 5, 2017)

jis said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > norfolkwesternhenry said:
> ...


 I don't, I live in MSP, but I have traveled several times on the NEC


----------



## Ryan (Jun 5, 2017)

That would tend to make your experience a little less than helpful in this case. It truly can be a problem much of the time, especially if you're not boarding at the origin.


----------



## jis (Jun 5, 2017)

When boarding at Metropark on a rush hour Regional, quite often, the cafe is the only place where you can get even a single seat, forget about two seats together. Philly should be better though since there is considerable turnover there.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 5, 2017)

jis said:


> When boarding at Metropark on a rush hour Regional, quite often, the cafe is the only place where you can get even a single seat, forget about two seats together. Philly should be better though since there is considerable turnover there.


The few times I've ridden between PHL and WIL I usually just sat in the cafe car - if there was a seat - rather than try to find a seat for that short ride.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 5, 2017)

Karen said:


> Hi,
> 
> My mother and brother will be traveling from Philadelphia to New Carrollton, MD on a Saturday, and returning a week later on a Sunday. My brother has some anxiety issues and it's important that they be able to promptly find two seats together when they board. I think they would probably take either the 143, 155, or 195 southbound; most likely 164 or 152 northbound. Is one of these options more likely than another to be less crowded? Are there particular cars that tend to be less crowded? Is there ever pre-boarding in Philadelphia (30th St. Station)? (Mom is 80, so maybe she could qualify as a senior if it's an option?)
> 
> ...


If they can't find two seats together when the board in Philly, they can always change seats later - just tell them to remember to take the seat checks above them with them.


----------



## Maverickstation (Jun 5, 2017)

As others have mentioned utilize a Red Cap, and arrive at the station at least 30 minutes ahead of schedule.

Granted there may be delays due to work taking place around New York, but be at 30th Street in plenty of time.

Boarding at 30th Street is controlled as in you line at at the appropriate stairway, and you allowed to the platform just before

the arrival. By using a Red Cap you can avoid this and will be taken down to the platform via elevator.

There is a good amount of turnover at 30th Street, but the crush of boarding passengers can be stressful to someone not used to it.

For the return trip perhaps someone that they are staying with can drive them to Union Station in DC where Red Caps are available

to assist with the return trip.

Ken


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 5, 2017)

Karen said:


> My mother and brother will be traveling from Philadelphia to New Carrollton, MD on a Saturday, and returning a week later on a Sunday. My brother has some anxiety issues and it's important that they be able to promptly find two seats together when they board.


How critical is the seating situation? For instance, if it turns out that on their particular train there are no seats available next to each other is the trip still possible? If not will they be attempting to disembark at the last second? Does your brother have an anti-anxiety medication that could help calm his nerves? If your eighty year old mother suffers from a physical injury would he be able to assist or would he simply freak out?


----------



## Johanna (Jun 5, 2017)

Having boarded my share of southbound trains at PHL, I'm not sure how much help a Red Cap is going to be for what you need. All the Red Cap can do (I think) is get you to the platform earlier, but getting to the platform earlier doesn't get you on the train any earlier, because all passengers are granted access to the platform before the train arrives.


----------



## OBS (Jun 5, 2017)

Johanna said:


> Having boarded my share of southbound trains at PHL, I'm not sure how much help a Red Cap is going to be for what you need. All the Red Cap can do (I think) is get you to the platform earlier, but getting to the platform earlier doesn't get you on the train any earlier, because all passengers are granted access to the platform before the train arrives.


True this!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 5, 2017)

For a guarantee of two seats together, they might want to consider Megabus, which offers assigned seats for a small additional charge. Most of the reserved seats are on the upper level (so it helps if the 80-year-old has no problem with stairs) but it looks like there are a few on the lower deck as well.

The Megabus departure point in Philadelphia is about 1/2 a block from 30th Street Station. The arrival point is Washington DC's Union Station. They can take public transportation (Metro or MARC) from there to New Carrollton.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 6, 2017)

I agree that upgrading to Biz Class in this instance is the best way to go!

Redcaps can help make boarding easier as was said, and seating together in the Biz Class Car should be easier unless it's a Sold Out Train!


----------



## Seth (Jun 17, 2017)

For the trip back--I board at New Carrollton frequently, and I've always been able to find two together, although once I requested that someone move across the aisle so I could have two.


----------

